
Tech/Engineering Blogs Article Search Powered by Algolia - mshbeab
https://englog.io/
======
mshbeab
The Idea ... As a developer, I always tend to do a bit of research before
embarking on a new feature or project. Often, I find myself visiting Tech
Blogs or Engineering hubs of the famous Tech companies, just to see how they
tackle certain topics.

I searched ... This made me wonder if there's a way to have a targeted search
for a specific topic limited to known Tech blogs. I started googling it (emoji
here) and the next best thing I could find was a curated list in a GitHub repo
form A curated list of engineering blogs [ an awesome list, by the way, make
sure to star ⭐!!]

I Geeked out ... Personally, this didn’t do it for me since there is no way to
perform the type of search I wanted to have available.

Simply put, I wanted to type in a subject and hit Search and see how the top
in the field tackle these subjects

And, in a nutshell, that’s what EngLog is!

If you have ideas or suggestions, please reach out to me via twitter @mshbeab

